
Tesla bear says Elon Musk makes Donald Trump look like an angel - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/10/tesla-bear-says-elon-musk-makes-donald-trump-look-like-an-angel.html
======
hkmurakami
I was hoping for an expose on Musk's treatment of employees and expectations
and communication style for management, but this was not that.

~~~
sidcool
Yeah. It's an article about nothing.

